# Chance .. We miss him



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry again for your loss. Chance is now free from his pain running and playing with my Beau until you can be together again.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

It's the hardest but, kindest thing to do. Bless you!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I know it's tough. I'm not sure which is tougher, having your buddy die in your arms as yours did or having to put one down like I did. Either way they are gone. But time does heal and I'm still in that process. Best of luck.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Of course you miss him. I'm so sorry that your heart is broken, but to save your heart you would not have been able to have known your Chance. It's the "Fragile Circle." We'd have it no other way...

*"We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own, live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached. Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way. We cherish memory as the only certain immortality, *_*never fully understanding the necessary plan." *_

_*Irving Townsend*_


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Chance sounds like such a great dog & friend. I'd love to see him make a snow angel. I still miss my Raleigh horribly, but as time passed and passed, the good memories came back and with them smiles instead of tears.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I know, it is so hard.
I take comfort in knowing that they are playing at the bridge and one day we will be with them again.
Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

msdogs1976 said:


> I know it's tough. I'm not sure which is tougher, having your buddy die in your arms as yours did or having to put one down like I did. Either way they are gone.


I totally agree.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I am so sorry about Chance. The last thing he felt here on earth was you holding him, how comforting for him. Rest in Peace Chance.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. only real dog lovers know the pain we suffer when we lose one of our much loved dogs. each time i have lost one i have wondered why i had to love him/ her so much that my heat was torn in pieces. yet I always had to get another, to feel the love they give.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

In time you will remember Chance with a smile, and yes sometimes tears - I'm not sure that the pain of losing them ever goes away, we just get a little bit better at coping with it. 

I'm sure that Chance will be showing his new friends how to make their own snow angels


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chance*

I'm sure you are very comforted that you were holding Chance in your arms when he crossed to the Rainbow Bridge.

Though it is a hard decision to make, Ken and I have always felt that because we loved our dogs so much, it was our responsibility and promise to them.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

So sorry to hear of Chance's passing...

It'll hurt like h*ll for a long time--but you will heal. Chance was very lucky to have you holding him safely--when he passed.

Our condolences.....

SJ


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hugs to you as you go through this tough time. It helped me to immerse myself in all things Sam. I watched our home movies, collected his pictures into a collage, wrote down my memories, and shared Sam stories with family members. 

It takes time but there will come a day when you don't cry at the thought of Chance, but Smile at the thought of Chance....


----------

